
Difference Between Scrum vs. Kanban - Bi-corn
http://www.yodiz.com/blog/difference-between-scrum-vs-kanban/
======
tedyoung
Right off the bat, this page says that "Kanban is Agile Methodology". It is
not, it has a different origin -- from the Lean Manufacturing and the Toyota
Production System.

